# Avicularia versicolor sling care



## Ms41756 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if there are any good videos, or links you guys would reccommend to me for taking care of an A. versi sling?
Thank you very much,
Mike S.


----------



## FrostyCakee (Jun 18, 2011)

Ms41756 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if there are any good videos, or links you guys would reccommend to me for taking care of an A. versi sling?
> Thank you very much,
> Mike S.



http://www.arachnopets.com/tarantulas/tcaresheets/aversicolorc.htm


----------



## newspidermom (Jun 18, 2011)

First..read all you can. If you do a general google search you can get some good info. Real young A. versi slings are known to have high mortality rates and die for seemingly no reasons. I had the same concern before I got mine. Member BillS gave me some real good advice on how to house them while they're really young...2nd instar or so. Basically you want to set them up in little clean rooms made up of paper towels in a small jar or vial. No substrate or decor at this time. See pics.  The paper towel should line the bottom and about 2/3 up the sides. Then you want a small strip to go across the top under the lid. This strip you will want to keep moist to add humidity. Temps should be around 80*.  You want to make sure and replace all paper towel weekly or so and be sure to remove any uneaten food. As far as feeding...mine ate pre-killed pinhead crickets, baby roaches, and tiny mealworms. Food does not have to be alive cause slings are scavengers. In fact live food seems to freak them out a little...lol.  My five did real well with this set-up.  I kept them in the paper towel until they molted once and then got rid of the paper towel and put actual substrate and silk leaves. I keep the strip on top and keep it moist. Some keepers just put them right into substrate and have not had issues so I can't say my idea is fail safe, but I'd do it that way again. Mine are currently just over an inch and very healthy. Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## kanito107 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've kept all of my avics with an inch of subtrate a vertical piece of stick and with drilled hole onthe top and bottom and I haven had a problem they are webbing their enclosure up reAl good which means they love they'r home.


----------

